# Ford Executives killed Cars in North America thinking gas would never be expensive, are crying now.



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ford F-150 sales are TANKING almost as fast as Ford Stock.
If only Ford had a normal, hybrid, and plugin hybrid version of this car below and many other cars for sale in North America at this time to offset sales losses in SUVs/Pickups/CUVs.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Stupid domestic companies never learn a lesson. They repeated the mistake of the 70's. That crisis helped the Japanese companies. Ford shouldn't have killed the Fusion and Focus etc. They can try to sell Mavericks though.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Nah. Jim-Bob will still buy his 8 mpg full size truck. 'Cause this is 'Murca and he NEEDS 500 horsepower.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Yeah, I'm sure Ford is really regretting that they're selling $60k F-Series than a $16k Focus that's not profitable at all lol

But lets take a look how well those "popular" smaller cars are selling so far this year ...

Corolla -35%
Camry -22%
Civic -33%
Accord -11%
Sentra -27%
Elantra -15%
Sonata -62%
K5 -22%
Forte -11%

Should I keep going?


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Last Samurai said:


> Ford shouldn't have killed the Fusion and Focus etc.


Why not? One F-150 sold is more profitable than 50 Fusions and Focuses. Why would they sell cheap vehicles with almost non-existing profit margin?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Syn said:


> Should I keep going?


Yes please.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

elelegido said:


> Yes please.


Impreza -4%
Legacy -12%
Jetta -52%
Mazda3 -5%

Literally every single compact and mid-size car had drop in sales except for Nissan Altima (I'm guessing Enterprise placed a large order).


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

Last Samurai said:


> Stupid domestic companies never learn a lesson. They repeated the mistake of the 70's. That crisis helped the Japanese companies. Ford shouldn't have killed the Fusion and Focus etc. They can try to sell Mavericks though.


The Focus sucked. Constant transmission problems.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Sales are tanking since the gubinmint Covid dough has dried out long time ago. People have to actually go to work to pay for them. Now if the semiconductor shortages and other supply chain issues would get resolved, we could hopefully get back to normal situation with vehicle prices.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jcedwards3232 said:


> The Focus sucked. Constant transmission problems.


Once when I hired a car there was a Focus available, so I chose it to see if the transmission was as bad as was made out. The car had 40k miles and yes, it was. Great car otherwise.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Syn said:


> Impreza -4%
> Legacy -12%
> Jetta -52%
> Mazda3 -5%
> ...


Isn't that because parts and computer chips are scarce?
I don't know ... just asking.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Syn said:


> Why not? One F-150 sold is more profitable than 50 Fusions and Focuses. Why would they sell cheap vehicles with almost non-existing profit margin?




"If only Ford had a normal, hybrid, and plugin hybrid version of this car below and *many other cars for sale in North America at this time to offset sales losses in SUVs/Pickups/CUVs."*

You are a confused man contradicting himself.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> Ford F-150 sales are TANKING almost as fast as Ford Stock.
> If only Ford had a normal, hybrid, and plugin hybrid version of this car below and many other cars for sale in North America at this time to offset sales losses in SUVs/Pickups/CUVs.


The idiots that wanted suvs and trucks
instead of cars is what messed things up..


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Last Samurai said:


> "If only Ford had a normal, hybrid, and plugin hybrid version of this car below and *many other cars for sale in North America at this time to offset sales losses in SUVs/Pickups/CUVs."*
> 
> You are a confused man contradicting himself.


I didn't write that. 

The point of my comment is that sales don't matter - what matters is how much profit you bring per sale. Ford is better off financially by selling 500,000 F-Series than selling 5,000,000 Fusions and Focuses.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Syn said:


> I didn't write that.
> 
> The point of my comment is that sales don't matter - what matters is how much profit you bring per sale. Ford is better off financially by selling 500,000 F-Series than selling 5,000,000 Fusions and Focuses.





Syn said:


> I didn't write that.
> 
> The point of my comment is that sales don't matter - what matters is how much profit you bring per sale. Ford is better off financially by selling 500,000 F-Series than selling 5,000,000 Fusions and Focuses.





Syn said:


> I didn't write that.
> 
> The point of my comment is that sales don't matter - what matters is how much profit you bring per sale. Ford is better off financially by selling 500,000 F-Series than selling 5,000,000 Fusions and Focuses.





Syn said:


> I didn't write that.
> 
> The point of my comment is that sales don't matter - what matters is how much profit you bring per sale. Ford is better off financially by selling 500,000 F-Series than selling 5,000,000 Fusions and Focuses.


Well, apparently it's not helping. Ford is still not a big brand.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Syn said:


> Yeah, I'm sure Ford is really regretting that they're selling $60k F-Series than a $16k Focus that's not profitable at all lol
> 
> But lets take a look how well those "popular" smaller cars are selling so far this year ...
> 
> ...


LMFAO, most of the vehicles you posted have MUCH MUCH higher demand this year than last and can't meet the demand because of supply chain and chip shortage issues.
Many Pickups, SUVs, and CUVs have a GENUINE decrease in demand because of high gas prices. The PROOF IS IN THE PUDDING. Toyota Sells tons of cars in North America, and Ford doesn't let's see who's going to have a better year.

Used car prices are OUTPERFORMING used Truck/SUV/CUV prices by a GIGANTIC margin.
People don't want trucks/suvs/cuvs anymore (unless they're hybrid or electric), they want gas sipping cars.
*Compact cars are the HOTTEST segment in the used car industry right now with prices going up almost 1% per week. Wholesale prices in the car segment were up 0.38% overall last week while Wholesale prices in the used Truck/Suv/Cuv/Van segment were DOWN 0.02% last week.*


Toyota Sequio -84.04
Ford Expedition -62.39
Toyota C-HR -60.01
Lincoln Navigator -51.48
Subaru Forester -44.17
Honda CRV -43.08
Toyota Venza -39.52
Ford Ranger -38.46
Volvo XC40 -37.72
Kia Seltos- -36.27


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> LMFAO, most of the vehicles you posted have MUCH MUCH higher demand this year than last and can't meet the demand because of supply chain and chip shortage issues.
> Many Pickups, SUVs, and CUVs have a GENUINE decrease in demand because of high gas prices. The PROOF IS IN THE PUDDING. Toyota Sells tons of cars in North America, and Ford doesn't let's see who's going to have a better year.
> 
> Toyota Sequio -84.04
> ...


And, I don't foresee gasoline prices will be going down any time soom. $8.00 / Gallon is here to stay!!!!


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> And, I don't foresee gasoline prices will be going down any time soom. $8.00 / Gallon is here to stay!!!!


My limit is $20 per gallon. Once gas prices hit that, then I may consider ditching my naturally aspirated and non-hybrid V6


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> LMFAO, most of the vehicles you posted have MUCH MUCH higher demand this year than last and can't meet the demand because of supply chain and chip shortage issues.


Oh I see, compact and midsize cars have a big decline in sales due to "supply chain and chip shortage issues" only, but F-150 doesn't have a problem with supply chain and/or chip shortage, right? Decline in F-150s sales are caused by other reasons, but not due to "supply chain and chip shortage issues".

Dude, just because you're cheap and buy your cars based on fuel economy numbers only doesn't mean everybody is lol. Enjoy your boring Prius and I hope you saved $2.50 at the pump today lol



Sal29 said:


> People don't want trucks/suvs/cuvs anymore (unless they're hybrid or electric), they want gas sipping cars.


LOOOOOL trucks are only top 3 best selling vehicles in the whole country. Only 4 out of 20 best selling vehicles are cars - the rest are all trucks/SUVs/crossovers.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Last Samurai said:


> Well, apparently it's not helping. Ford is still not a big brand.


They're only in top 5 of biggest car brands in the whole world, but sure, they're not "a big brand".


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Syn said:


> They're only in top 5 of biggest car brands in the whole world, but sure, they're not "a big brand".


Nobody knows about them outside the US. And even in the US, all their businesse is from the F-series and the crappy Explorers for the law enforcement(Due to lobbying, and not quality)
Around the world, what are you talking about?


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Syn said:


> Oh I see, compact and midsize cars have a big decline in sales due to "supply chain and chip shortage issues" only, but F-150 doesn't have a problem with supply chain and/or chip shortage, right? Decline in F-150s sales are caused by other reasons, but not due to "supply chain and chip shortage issues".
> 
> Dude, just because you're cheap and buy your cars based on fuel economy numbers only doesn't mean everybody is lol. Enjoy your boring Prius and I hope you saved $2.50 at the pump today lol
> 
> ...



Full Sized Pickups had THE BIGGEST PRICE DECREASE OF ANY USED VEHICLE SEGMENT (0.72% which is a 37.44% annualized price decrease). Compact cars had THE HIGHEST PRICE INCREASE OF ANY USED VEHICLE SEGMENT(0.91 which is a 47.33% annualized price increase). The facts don't lie.
If Toyota and Honda could build millions of Civics, Accords, Camrys, and Corollas, people would buy then before they were even built. The demand for fuel efficient cars is even greater than 20090-2012. there simply isn't enough manufacturing capacity. Camry, Accord, and Civic combined outsold Ford F-Series, Silverado, and Ram combined in 2012. That's why it would be like today ONLY WORSE for pickups if the supply chain could keep up with demand.





Top 10 Best-Selling Vehicles for 2012


Light vehicle sales were up more than 13 percent year-over-year for 2012. These were the 10 best-selling cars, trucks and SUVs.



www.edmunds.com






BTW, the *Toyota Corolla, Toyota Camry, Nissan Sentra and others CRUSHED the Ford F-Series* in worldwide sales in 2021 with LOW GAS PRICES. Imagine what would happen in 2022 if there were no supply chain problems.








The world’s best-selling cars | Auto Express


We’re very familiar with the top selling models in the UK, but what about the global car market? Here are the world’s best-selling cars...




www.autoexpress.co.uk


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Last year.
Most number of cars sold in Australia, most number of cars sold in Asia, most number of cars sold in Africa, most number of cars sold in North America. I don't have to tell you what the name of that company is. There is one and only. No lobbying, no politics, no advertisement. Just pure build quality.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Harrison Ford is by far more famous around the world than Ford Motors 😄


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Last Samurai said:


> Nobody knows about them outside the US.


Are you kidding me? Tell me you don't follow auto industry at all in Europe without tell me lol


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Syn said:


> Are you kidding me? Tell me you don't follow auto industry at all in Europe without tell me lol


Dude, the only Ford the rest of the world knows about is Harrison Ford 😄


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> Full Sized Pickups had THE BIGGEST PRICE DECREASE OF ANY USED VEHICLE SEGMENT (0.72% which is a 37.44% annualized price decrease).


Good Lord man (and I use that term very loosely), your cheapness is even worse than I originally thought. Who the hell cares? Are you buying a car because you like it and enjoy driving it or are you buying it based on which one will cost you the least amount of money over the next X years? 

Buy your Prius or a Sienna hybrid, I'm sure you're the most fun guy in the neighborhood lol


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Syn said:


> Are you kidding me? Tell me you don't follow auto industry at all in Europe without tell me lol


These are the top 19 best selling vehicles in Europe in 2021.
*The best-selling cars in Europe in 2021*


RankingModelSales 2021onevolkswagen golf205,408twopeugeot 208196,8693Dacia Sandero196,7924renault clio196,2435Peugeot 2008194,6536Volkswagen T Roc186,6447Toyota Yaris182,5908Opel/Vauxhall Corsa180,6439FIAT/Abarth 500174,73910Citroen C3159,302elevenRenault Capture158,58012volkswagen polo152,61713hyundai tucson149,17014Toyota Corolla146,604fifteenDacia Duster145,75316Skoda Octavia143,26817Tesla Model 3141,42918peugeot 3008140,01519volkswagen tiguan133,558


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Last Samurai said:


> Dude, the only Ford the rest of the world knows about is Harrison Ford 😄


You do realize that less than half of Ford's overall sales come from the USA, right?


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

And by the way, in the rest of the world, if you want to show off that you have an American car, then you drive a Chevrolet. Chevy is by far the most famous, maybe in the next decade that will be Tesla.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> These are the top 11 car brands in Europe in 2021.
> 
> Volkswagen1,274,1371,358,059-6.2Audi597,428600,529-0.5Skoda589,170644,174-8.5Seat2400,155374,797+6.8Porsche77,84473,529+5.9Others35,3835,055+6.5STELLANTIS2,378,9792,417,982-1.6Peugeot724,383741,500-2.3Opel/Vauxhall486,503485,808+0.1Fiat475,502491,110-3.2Citroen445,650448,572-0.7


No its not. Ford sold 523,970 in Europe last year, which makes it a better seller than Seat, Porsche, Opel/Vauxhall, Fiat and Citroen from your list, so clearly those are not top 11 car brands in Europe in 2021.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Syn said:


> You do realize that less than half of Ford's overall sales come from the USA, right?


I was in Morocco, I did not see a Ford. I was in Dubai, I did not see a Ford. I was in London, I did not see a Ford. I was in Ukraine, I did not see a Ford. I was in India, I did not see a Ford. And Turkey too.
Please tell me, where is Ford selling? 😄


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Last Samurai said:


> And by the way, in the rest of the world, if you want to show off that you have an American car, then you drive a Chevrolet. Chevy is by far the most famous, maybe in the next decade that will be Tesla.


You do realize that most of Chevys available outside the USA are Daewoo-made, right? Absolutely nobody in Europe doesn't want to show up their Chevy. Driving a Chevy in Europe in like driving a Mitsubishi MIrage in the USA, its the lowest of the lowest.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

This thing is the most recognized American car brand, Fords is not known, seriously.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Last Samurai said:


> I was in Morocco, I did not see a Ford. I was in Dubai, I did not see a Ford. I was in London, I did not see a Ford. I was in Ukraine, I did not see a Ford. I was in India, I did not see a Ford. And Turkey too.
> Please tell me, where is Ford selling? 😄


BS and we both know it. Especially for the part about not seeing a Ford in London since Ford Transit is UK's best selling vehicle and Ford had the best selling car in the UK almost every year since like the late 1960s. UK is Ford's 2nd largest market after the USA.
Ford also has a big factory in Turkey and Ford is almost like a domestic car in Turkey because of that.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Last Samurai said:


> This thing is the most recognized American car brand, Fords is not known, seriously.
> 
> View attachment 657345


The only Chevy you're gonna see in Europe is one of these. And is being driven by those of welfare because its one of the cheapest POS on the market lol


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

This is by far the most recognized American car brand, Ford is not even close. If you want to look cool in front of your Toyota friends, then you drive this. It's a piece of crap, I know, but it's cool. Only in America Chevy is not cool. It's like a BigMac. Nobody thinks a Big Mac is cool 😄


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Last Samurai said:


> This is by far the most recognized American car brand, Ford is not even close. If you want to look cool in front of your Toyota friends, then you drive this. It's a piece of crap, I know, but it's cool. Only in America Chevy is not cool. It's like a BigMac. Nobody thinks a Big Mac is cool 😄
> 
> View attachment 657346


Dude, I'm originally from Europe and nobody even knows that Chevy exists there. And people that do know it exists are ashamed to say they own it because its the cheapest and most boring POS there is. Its not even a real Chevy, they're made by a former Daewoo in South Korea lol


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Syn said:


> Dude, I'm originally from Europe and nobody even knows that Chevy exists there. And people that do know it exists are ashamed to say they own it because its the cheapest and most boring POS there is. Its not even a real Chevy, they're made by a former Daewoo in South Korea lol


How can you consider a European to consider a Chevy cool? Those folks started cool.
But honestly, Chevy is pretty cool in the rest of the world, apart from Europe I guess. They specifically import Chevys. I guarantee you that, that golden symbol of Chevy, majority of people will say they know that.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Jeep, although it is under Chrysler, is by far more famous than Chrysler around the world. Chevrolet, although it is under General Motors, is by far more famous than General Motors around the world.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Last Samurai said:


> How can you consider a European to consider a Chevy cool? Those folks started cool.
> But honestly, Chevy is pretty cool in the rest of the world, apart from Europe I guess. They specifically import Chevys. I guarantee you that, that golden symbol of Chevy, majority of people will say they know that.


The only cool Chevys are like Camaros and Corvettes and those make like 0.0001% of Chevy's global sales and they have to be special order since rarely anyone buys them. Like I already said numerous times, majority of cars that Chevy sells outside the USA are made by a former Daewoo (today its called GM Korea). 

Here's your best selling Chevy in Central and South America lol


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Syn said:


> Dude, I'm originally from Europe and nobody even knows that Chevy exists there. And people that do know it exists are ashamed to say they own it because its the cheapest and most boring POS there is. Its not even a real Chevy, they're made by a former Daewoo in South Korea lol


In The U.K. it's possible that Ford Motor Company is more well known than Harrison Ford, but in the rest of Europe and Europe overall Harrison Ford is definitely more famous than Ford Motor Company.
Ford Killed all the cars like the Fiesta, Mondeo, etc that people in the UK drove with Diesel Engines and manual Transmissions. The New Ford Mondeo is a China or Asia Exclusive I think and not even available in the UK.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

So much fail in one thread… 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Syn said:


> The only cool Chevys are like Camaros and Corvettes and those make like 0.0001% of Chevy's global sales and they have to be special order since rarely anyone buys them. Like I already said numerous times, majority of cars that Chevy sells outside the USA are made by a former Daewoo (today its called GM Korea).
> 
> Here's your best selling Chevy in Central and South America lol


That little thing is cool. Imagine your friends have all these boring Corollas and Civics, and you're standing out in that little American Chevy 🗽💪😎


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> In The U.K. it's possible that Ford Motor Company is more well known than Harrison Ford, but in the rest of Europe and Europe overall Harrison Ford is definitely more famous than Ford Motor Company.
> Ford Killed all the cars like the Fiesta, Mondeo, etc that people in the UK drove with Diesel Engines and manual Transmissions. The New Ford Mondeo is a China or Asia Exclusive I think and not even available in the UK.


Ford didn't kill Fiesta (or Focus) in Europe, they're both still available all over Europe including the UK.

And Mondeo was pretty much replaced by crossovers like Puma which is selling better with a higher profit margin.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

As much as I love this company, but I swear, nowhere on the planet anyone will call this thing cool 😄


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Last Samurai said:


> As much as I love this company, but I swear, nowhere on the planet anyone will call this thing cool 😄
> 
> View attachment 657350


*WRONG*









*I prefer a 100% Stock look though.*


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Sal29 said:


> *WRONG*


They have some nice models. This is by far the best of them all, this thing started that company. I know they copied Jeep, but who didn't? The word Jeep has found itself in the dictionary of many languages.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Or imagine importing this, and then stopping at stop signs next to Broncos and Wranglers.
This Beast has solid axles both in the front and in the rear. I will import one of these someday


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Hey I saw a cool Land Rover the other day. The owner was laughing at me from the window of his house, I said I'm taking pictures, he said go right ahead 😄


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Why didn't the car companies just stack up on their chips these buttholes have plenty of money they could have done that.how many houses do they need how many boats do they need how many cars do they need.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Alantc said:


> Why didn't the car companies just stack up on their chips these buttholes have plenty of money they could have done that.how many houses do they need how many boats do they need how many cars do they need.


Man nobody had a clue about this pandemic. Everybody got caught by surprise


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> Ford F-150 sales are TANKING almost as fast as Ford Stock.
> If only Ford had a normal, hybrid, and plugin hybrid version of this car below and many other cars for sale in North America at this time to offset sales losses in SUVs/Pickups/CUVs.


You are very confused. F-150 sales are through the roof. Their Rivian holdings are what dragged the stock down.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

nosurgenodrive said:


> You are very confused. F-150 sales are through the roof. Their Rivian holdings are what dragged the stock down.


For F Series Sales are down almost 29% compared to last year which is really really bad for Ford's bottom line.








2022 US Vehicle Sales Figures By Model


Automotive Sales Data and Statistics




www.goodcarbadcar.net


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Jcedwards3232 said:


> The Focus sucked. Constant transmission problems.


Pre-2012 were good.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ford freaking invented the model T. How could people not know about Ford Motors?


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> For F Series Sales are down almost 29% compared to last year which is really really bad for Ford's bottom line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At higher prices because of the chip shortage. They are resold for 20% more. Wait list for a Raptor is like 2 years.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

nosurgenodrive said:


> At higher prices because of the chip shortage. They are resold for 20% more. Wait list for a Raptor is like 2 years.


The fact that Truck Heavy Ford Stock has lost 1/3rd of its value in the last 6 months says while Car Heavy Toyota has only lost 12.5% of it's stock value in the last 6 months says it all. Toyota sold 1.15 Million Corollas(The Best Selling Vehicle IN THE WORLD) in 2021 despite Chip Shortages. Chip Shortages only do so much harm, they don't take away 1/3rd your stock value unless FAR FAR less people want gas guzzling Pickups and SUVs now than before and you're over leveraged in Pickups and SUVS.








The world’s best-selling cars | Auto Express


We’re very familiar with the top selling models in the UK, but what about the global car market? Here are the world’s best-selling cars...




www.autoexpress.co.uk


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> The fact that Truck Heavy Ford Stock has lost 1/3rd of its value in the last 6 months says while Car Heavy Toyota has only lost 12.5% of it's stock value in the last 6 months says it all. Toyota sold 1.15 Million Corollas(The Best Selling Vehicle IN THE WORLD) in 2021 despite Chip Shortages. Chip Shortages only do so much harm, they don't take away 1/3rd your stock value unless FAR FAR less people want gas guzzling Pickups and SUVs now than before and you're over leveraged in Pickups and SUVS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toyota also didn’t invest in Rivian, idiot.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> Toyota sold 1.15 Million Corollas(The Best Selling Vehicle IN THE WORLD) in 2021 despite Chip Shortages.


Ford made more money on 50,000 F-Series than Toyota did on 1.15 million Corollas lol. You still don't understand that sales numbers don't matter - what matters is how much profit each vehicle brings. And small & cheap cars like Corolla don't bring much of a profit. Hell, even Toyota makes more more money on 50,000 Tundras than they do on 1.15 million Corollas lol


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Syn said:


> Ford made more money on 50,000 F-Series than Toyota did on 1.15 million Corollas lol. You still don't understand that sales numbers don't matter - what matters is how much profit each vehicle brings. And small & cheap cars like Corolla don't bring much of a profit. Hell, even Toyota makes more more money on 50,000 Tundras than they do on 1.15 million Corollas lol


WRONG, Toyota makes about a million dollars from each Toyota Corolla Sold because those young buyers become TOYOTA/LEXUS BUYERS FOR LIFE after being impressed with the incredible reliability and build quality of Toyota.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> WRONG, Toyota makes about a million dollars from each Toyota Corolla Sold because those young buyers become TOYOTA/LEXUS BUYERS FOR LIFE after being impressed with the incredible reliability and build quality of Toyota.


You do realize that there is so much more in a car than just reliability, right? Nobody who cares about driving at all will buy a Corolla or any similar Toyota. Corolla is a car built for boring people with a low budget and for 3rd world countries.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Syn said:


> You do realize that there is so much more in a car than just reliability, right? Nobody who cares about driving at all will buy a Corolla or any similar Toyota. Corolla is a car built for boring people with a low budget and for 3rd world countries.


You're 100% correct. You know what's not boring, when your head gasket blows and transmission fails right after the powertrain warranty is over. You know what's not boring, when your Ford Pickup or SUV has a death wobble.
You know what's not boring, when you try and sell your vehicle and it has a 3 times worse resale value than a Toyota of the same year. You know what's not boring, when your alternator fails and you're stranded on the side of the road.
You know what's not boring, when your starter fails when you're on a road trip in the middle of nowhere.
You know what's not boring, taking Ubers constantly and getting rental cars constantly because your existing car is always in the shop. Toyotas are so boring, rarely leaving you stranded, transmissions and engines that last practically forever, and almost never leaving you stranded.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> You're 100% correct. You know what's not boring, when your head gasket blows and transmission fails right after the powertrain warranty is over. You know what's not boring, when your Ford Pickup or SUV has a death wobble.
> You know what's not boring, when you try and sell your vehicle and it has a 3 times worse resale value than a Toyota of the same year. You know what's not boring, when your alternator fails and you're stranded on the side of the road.
> You know what's not boring, when your starter fails when you're on a road trip in the middle of nowhere.
> You know what's not boring, taking Ubers constantly and getting rental cars constantly because your existing car is always in the shop. Toyotas are so boring, rarely leaving you stranded, transmissions and engines that last practically forever, and almost never leaving you stranded.


You live once. Don't be so boring. I'm assuming that you wouldn't marry a woman just because she cooks good (well, maybe you personally would), I apply the same logic with cars - life's too short to drive boring cars just because they're reliable past 300,000 miles. Like who the hell cares? I drive cars for few years until I get bored with them and I want something different, I don't wanna drive the same car for 10 or 15 years.

p.s. I had a plenty of non-Toyotas, including 7 Fords that you criticize here so much ... And absolutely none of things that you mentioned happened. Literally 0.


----------



## CasinoPlayer1969 (7 mo ago)

Ford should be ramping up the production of the electric F150. They need to make a Raptor model as well.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Syn said:


> They're only in top 5 of biggest car brands in the whole world, but sure, they're not "a big brand".


Maybe he is in japan?


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

Sal29 said:


> WRONG, Toyota makes about a million dollars from each Toyota Corolla Sold because those young buyers become TOYOTA/LEXUS BUYERS FOR LIFE after being impressed with the incredible reliability and build quality of Toyota.


So they go on and buy the BZ4X, a 2017 EV introduced in 2022.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

One of the posters referred to $60k F-150s as bringing in huge profits for Ford. Ford makes a pile of money on a $60k truck but the poster left out some variables.

I don't know the exact percentage but I know that lots of F-150s are fleet vehicles with few if any options. Ford makes a killing on options and appearance packages.

Also, what percentage of truck sales are leases?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ford = Found On Road Dead or Fix Or Repair Daily

While their trucks are great, their cars have always sucked.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The idiots that wanted suvs and trucks
> instead of cars is what messed things up..


Guilty as charged. This invisible idiot loves her SUV!! And my pax loved it, too. The SUV is probably why I did well with cash tips. My pax weren’t in a sardine can = aka the Prius.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> Ford F-150 sales are TANKING almost as fast as Ford Stock.
> If only Ford had a normal, hybrid, and plugin hybrid version of this car below and many other cars for sale in North America at this time to offset sales losses in SUVs/Pickups/CUVs.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Syn said:


> Impreza -4%
> Legacy -12%
> Jetta -52%
> Mazda3 -5%
> ...


Ford OWNS a Huge chunk of Mazda


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Ford OWNS a Huge chunk of Mazda


The last time Ford owned any shares in Mazda was in 2015.  Ford sold those shares a long time ago.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ford is Fully Capable of building mid size fuel efficient S.U.V.'s & Trucks.
Safe & Roomy.
The Ford Maverick is a fine example.
Economical.
Hybrid.
Lowest priced truck in America.
5 passengers 4 doors and a cargo bed.

People LIKE sitting up high in a truck & the excellent visibility they provide to drivers


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trucks are more durable.
For America's crumbling roads & infrastructure 
They don't " break" on urban potholes.


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

tohunt4me said:


> Trucks are more durable.
> For America's crumbling roads & infrastructure
> They don't " break" on urban potholes.


We really only need the interstate well kept for national defense reasons. Local roads should just be gravel or dirt, that will ensure people slow down and will save lives. LOL


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

p7wang said:


> We really only need the interstate well kept for national defense reasons. Local roads should just be gravel or dirt, that will ensure people slow down and will save lives. LOL


I LOVE GRAVEL & DIRT ROADS !
POWER SLIDING SIDEWAYS AROUND CURVES.
PLUMES OF DUST TO THE SKY !


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> I LOVE GRAVEL & DIRT ROADS !
> POWER SLIDING SIDEWAYS AROUND CURVES.
> PLUMES OF DUST TO THE SKY !



That's the EXACT reason you buy a 4 door sedan with a manual transmission.


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

Sal29 said:


> That's the EXACT reason you buy a 4 door sedan with a manual transmission.


Or a Bolt! Just upgrade the tires. You'd make more racing the Bolt at the track than doing rideshare.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> Ford F-150 sales are TANKING almost as fast as Ford Stock.
> If only Ford had a normal, hybrid, and plugin hybrid version of this car below and many other cars for sale in North America at this time to offset sales losses in SUVs/Pickups/CUVs.


That's dropping as Fast as Joe BIDENS approval Ratings !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> That's the EXACT reason you buy a 4 door sedan with a manual transmission.


Especially in a Ford car 

The only HOPE of getting a transmission that will work !


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Syn said:


> The only cool Chevys are like Camaros and Corvettes and those make like 0.0001% of Chevy's global sales and they have to be special order since rarely anyone buys them. Like I already said numerous times, majority of cars that Chevy sells outside the USA are made by a former Daewoo (today its called GM Korea).
> 
> Here's your best selling Chevy in Central and South America lol


That's about as far removed physically & spiritually from a 'Vette that I could think of.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Syn said:


> Ford didn't kill Fiesta (or Focus) in Europe, they're both still available all over Europe including the UK.
> 
> And Mondeo was pretty much replaced by crossovers like Puma which is selling better with a higher profit margin.


Is it just me, or is the front supposed to mimic a real puma about ready to pounce on a meal?


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Ford freaking invented the model T. How could people not know about Ford Motors?


I'll bet folks in Israel have heard of Ford:


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_International_Jew


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Sal29 said:


> Ford F-150 sales are TANKING almost as fast as Ford Stock.
> If only Ford had a normal, hybrid, and plugin hybrid version of this car below and many other cars for sale in North America at this time to offset sales losses in SUVs/Pickups/CUVs.


I thought Ford stopped making Sedans.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Anubis said:


> I thought Ford stopped making Sedans.


Only for North America. 
I think the Taurus just got a facelift for the 2023 model year.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Sal29 said:


> Only for North America.
> I think the Taurus just got a facelift for the 2023 model year.


The Kias Prolly have better body quality than the ford sedans.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

That's new Taurus for Middle East, but its not a SHO. The only engine available is 2.0 EcoBoost 246 hp.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Syn said:


> That's new Taurus for Middle East, but its not a SHO. The only engine available is 2.0 EcoBoost 246 hp.


GM rules supreme in the Middle East because of their great A/C units.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Syn said:


> Yeah, I'm sure Ford is really regretting that they're selling $60k F-Series than a $16k Focus that's not profitable at all lol
> 
> But lets take a look how well those "popular" smaller cars are selling so far this year ...
> 
> ...


Yes. Where are you getting that information?


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Didn't GM pretty much do the same with cars in the US?

As far as car sales go, I bought a 2022 hybrid Accord in December. It took a month of stalking the dealers websites to finally find one. I then had to put $1000 down to insure that it was mine once it moved from the train yards to the dealer which took about a week.

I've checked back at all the local dealers in my area and they still are selling their Honda cars as soon as they hit the lots, especially the hybrids. The websites have a little banner saying sale pending on many of their cars that are not yet on the lot.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Yes. Where are you getting that information?


Google. Its fascinating what info you can find there.


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

Syn said:


> Google. Its fascinating what info you can find there.


Well, always double check... LOL


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Syn said:


> Google. Its fascinating what info you can find there.


Riiight. "Google" isn't citing your source. Just sayin'.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Riiight. "Google" isn't citing your source. Just sayin'.


Then google car sales for Q1 of this year (considering that I wrote that comment 2 months ago and at that time only Q1 sales were available).


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The idiots that wanted suvs and trucks
> instead of cars is what messed things up..


Yup….sedans have been going down since most everyone wants a utility vehicle. Sedans is gonna go extinct


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Syn said:


> Ford is better off financially by selling 500,000 F-Series than selling 5,000,000 Fusions and Focuses.


If that's truly the margins difference per model, then new F-series buyers are definitely financial morons.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Heisenburger said:


> If that's truly the margins difference per model, then new F-series buyers are definitely financial morons.


BINGO, SUV/CUV buyers are complete imbeciles. Let's say Vehicle A is a sedan that costs $25,000 to produce and has $25,000 worth of tech/features and Vehicle B is a CUV that costs $25,000 to produce and has $25,000 worth of tech/features. A smart buyer will buy vehicle A for $28,000 white an imbecile buyer will buy vehicle B for $42,000.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> BINGO, SUV/CUV buyers are complete imbeciles. Let's say Vehicle A is a sedan that costs $25,000 to produce and has $25,000 worth of tech/features and Vehicle B is a CUV that costs $25,000 to produce and has $25,000 worth of tech/features. A smart buyer will buy vehicle A for $28,000 white an imbecile buyer will buy vehicle B for $42,000.


A boring driver will buy a vehicle A. 

There, I correct it for you. Enjoy your Corolla hybrid fun guy.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Syn said:


> A boring driver will buy a vehicle A.
> 
> There, I correct it for you. Enjoy your Corolla hybrid fun guy.


I don't mind the label. I wear it proudly.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> I don't mind the label. I wear it proudly.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Syn said:


> View attachment 667767


Nobody but Musk and Bezos could afford to run those things 50k miles in stop go traffic in 2021-2022.


----------

